
Bracketology 101: The Wired Guide to March Madness - kylelibra
http://www.wired.com/playbook/2011/03/wired-guide-march-madness/
======
kylelibra
Someone made a post yesterday about doing some statistical analysis of the
tournament. Looks like someone has already done some serious work here.

